# Shelby "Donald Duck"



## robertc (Apr 29, 2011)

Just found out that Adkins Auctions in Huntington WV has a Shelby Donald Duck Bike scheduled to be sold at their May 7 auction . Sales starts a 6:00pm.


----------



## Luckykat32 (Apr 29, 2011)

I have one for sale if anyone is interested. PM me


----------



## JOEL (May 5, 2011)

That DD bike is a FAKE!!!  Made out of a Schwinn.


----------



## robertc (May 5, 2011)

Thanks for the info Joel.


----------



## Luckykat32 (May 16, 2011)

Do you have a picture of the fake one, I'd like to see it...I know that there are a lot of "fake" donald duck heads out there...


----------

